# Chỉ với vài "mánh" nhỏ, các nàng đã có thể tái tạo làn da nhờ mặt nạ khoai tây rồi



## uyenlam (15/6/18)

*Chỉ với một củ khoai tây, các nàng cũng có thể tuỳ ý "chế biến" ra hàng chục loại mặt nạ khác nhau với những công thức kết hợp cực chuẩn sau đây.*

Khoai tây vốn là thực phẩm chứa nhiều dưỡng chất và vitamin. Chúng được xem như chất chống ô xy hóa hiệu quả giúp da phục hồi, làm lành vết thương nhanh chóng sau mỗi lần bị rám sạm do cháy nắng.

Bên cạnh đó, khoai tây còn hỗ trợ các chị em trong việc kiểm soát lượng dầu nhờn thừa trên da, giúp da luôn căng mịn tự nhiên.

_

_
_Chỉ với một củ khoai tây, các nàng đã có thể vô tư "biến hoá" thành những loại mặt nạ khoai tây mang những công dụng khác nhau cho da._
​*Da nhả nắng nhờ khoai tây nghiền*
Mùa hè này là lúc các chị em phơi mình trước cái nắng ở những bãi biển xinh đẹp và sau mỗi lần đi chơi như vậy thì làn da đã chịu không ít tổn thương, thậm chí là cả một vùng cơ thể đều bị "cháy nắng". Vừa hay, khoai tây tươi có khả năng phục hồi làn da, giúp lấy lại sự đều màu cho làn da của bạn.

_

_
_Mặt nạ khoai tây tươi thực sự là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho những nàng muốn da "nhả nắng" ngay sau cuộc vui chơi ấy._

_

_
_Chỉ cần ghiền nhỏ một lượng khoai tây vừa đủ, rồi đắp lên những vùng da đen sạm, sau 15 phút rửa sạch và cùng chờ kết quả thôi._
​*Mặt nạ khoai tây sữa tươi trị mụn hiệu quả*
Dành cho những làn da đang rơi vào trạng thái "khủng hoảng" bị mụn tấn công ồ ạt, thì đây, mặt nạ khoai tây kết hợp cùng sữa tươi mật ong sẽ là "cứu tinh" xuất sắc cho các chị em lúc bấy giờ.

_

_
_Không chỉ "đánh bay" bọn mụn cứng đầu, khoai tây còn có khả năng xoá nhoà những vết nám lâu năm nữa đấy._
​*Cách thực hiện:*
- Khoai tây được hấp chín và được nghiền nhỏ ra.
- Sau đó đem trộn đều với 2 thìa sữa tươi, 1 thìa mật ong.
- Thoa hỗn hợp chuẩn bị lên mặt, massage đều trong 5 phút.
- Rửa sạch mặt lại với nước ấm sau 15 phút.

_

_
_Mặt nạ khoai tây sữa tươi là một trong những cách làm mặt nạ khoai tây vừa đơn giản lại vừa có tác dụng kỳ diệu đối với sắc đẹp của chị em chúng mình._
​*Trắng da cùng khoai tây, bột đậu đỏ*
Những nàng nào đã sở hữu tương đối làn da hoàn hảo, đủ khoẻ khoắn nhưng vẫn muốn tăng độ sáng mịn của da lên một cấp bậc nữa thì khoai tây kết hợp bột đậu đỏ sẽ là câu trả lời thích hợp nhất. 

_

_
_Trong đậu đỏ có nhiều vitamin C & E lại vô cùng dồi dào, chống lại hiện tượng hình thành nếp nhăn và bảo vệ da dưới ánh nắng mặt trời, vậy nên các nàng chẳng cần sợ da bắt nắng nha._
​*Cách thực hiện:*
- Trộn đều đậu đỏ, khoai tây nghiền, mật ong, sữa chua không đường theo tỉ lệ 2:1:1:2
- Thoa và massage nhẹ nhàng da theo chiều xoắn ốc.
- Để hỗn hợp nghỉ 15 phút, sau đó rửa sạch lại với nước.

_

_
_Vì trong khoai tây có vô vàn chất dinh dưỡng cực kì tốt cho da, vậy nên các nàng hãy cứ sáng tạo, học hỏi thêm để tận dụng hết khả năng làm đẹp của nó nhé!_
​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

